# Quality, fast handling SxS for upland birds?



## Hunting with Drake (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm thinking about saving up for a nice quality SxS 28 gauge for next season. Right now I'm using my over and under 28 gauge and really like it, but I would like to add a fast handling, slim SxS to the gun cabinet. I don't know anything about SxS shotguns any suggestions on guns to look at?


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Hunting with Drake said:


> I'm thinking about saving up for a nice quality SxS 28 gauge for next season. Right now I'm using my over and under 28 gauge and really like it, but I would like to add a fast handling, slim SxS to the gun cabinet. I don't know anything about SxS shotguns any suggestions on guns to look at?


I would go to fieldsports in Traverse City, and talk with Brian, he can lead you in the right direction. He sells all kinds of side by sides, and his prices are pretty competitive, Brian also is a custom gun fitter, one of the best in the country.


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree about Fieldsport, it's an excellent operation.

I don't know what your budget is, but if you can't afford to spend $4K for a custom AYA 4/53, you might look at Ugartechea. I have a 28 gauge in their field grade that I've been extremely happy with. Just returned with a limit of woodcock using that gun.

Ray


----------



## Shlayer (Nov 8, 2011)

It really depends on your price range. You could easily spend 5k to get a quality gun. On the other hand, there are quality used guns for under 1k. I have a Lefever Nitro Special that is very light and easy to handle that is a family heirloom. I believe CZ is making a decent quality new SxS for around 1k, but I haven't gotten to play with one yet. On the other hand a new model 21 28 gauge SxS from Connecticut Shotgun on a small frame runs $28,500. Most new guns are over under, not sxs so it may be hard to find exactly what you are looking for short of a used gun or a lot of money. 

Personally I would pick up a solid used gun with alot of history on its stock, and have it modified to your specifications. See above recommendations. As for what used gun to get, You can't go wrong with a lefever nitro special or a model 21 Winchester. Although, the lefever will be lighter and more easily handled when you are brush busting. The Model 21 is more of a tank. Very well made, and will likely survive a nuclear blast. 

If you do go the route of getting a used gun, the majority of them were made during the hay day of sXs, and won't be up to shooting modern materials like steel. They also lack the ability to switch chokes.


----------



## yooperguy (Mar 20, 2009)

Look at a CZ Bobwhite if you like double triggers. A CZ Ringneck if you like a single trigger. 

These are sub $1000 guns that consistently get good real world reviews on many of the upland forums. 

A CZ Bobwhite is in my future.


----------



## Hunting with Drake (Jul 14, 2013)

yooperguy2003 said:


> Look at a CZ Bobwhite if you like double triggers. A CZ Ringneck if you like a single trigger.
> 
> These are sub $1000 guns that consistently get good real world reviews on many of the upland forums.
> 
> A CZ Bobwhite is in my future.


I held a CZ bobwhite the other day. I liked the English style stock. It felt pretty nice to.


I can't help but wonder what it would be like to hold a Aya or a sub-gauge LC Smith or a Ugar...I wonder what sets them apart from the less expensive guns...ornamental features, workmanship, grade of materials used? Are these guns truly better or is it just brand recognition?


----------



## yooperguy (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm sure there are others better able to answer that question. I subscribe to the the idea that you get what you pay for. I buy the best tools that I can afford. 

But - I don't have unlimited income. I must still try to get the best bang (pun intended here) for my buck. SxS shotguns that are worth more than my house aren't an option for me. 

I like both the idea of saving for a solid used shotgun and also buying new. Its a question that each will have to answer for themselves. I believe my plan will be to buy an affordable (likely a CZ) SxS new and a O/U (Browning Citori) used after saving my nickels and dimes for awhile. 

Plan is subject to change of course.  

Where did you handle a Bobwhite? Somewhere close to you?


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Ray Adams said:


> I don't know what your budget is, but if you can't afford to spend $4K for a custom AYA 4/53, you might look at Ugartechea. I have a 28 gauge in their field grade that I've been extremely happy with.
> Ray


OR if you would prefer a AYA sidelock, Fieldsport has a nifty AYA #2 round action 28GA "Woodcock Gun" selling for a cool $10,000 in inventory right now. :yikes:

+1 to the UGGI suggestion. I've owned three and sold/traded off two of them. Still own a Model 40 16 GA which is part of the regular rotation each fall. Uggi's are very solid double guns of good quality and are available in many configurations. They also made private labels guns for Bill Hanus, Parker-Hale, Precision Sports and others back in the day. They are currently imported by LCS who also often has preowned guns in inventory. 

IMHO, the best entry level double extant is a SKB 100 20 GA; I don't think they made them in 28 GA but they are very light. No longer in production but there are many floating around. Just be careful of cracks behind the action.

NB


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I have the SKB I use it almost every weekend it's a great little gun highly recommend


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

I was shopping around for a 20g a couple years ago and stumbled on to the CZ 28g bobwhite... felt like a little toy in my hands. Ended up leaving with it. I don't have anything bad to say about it and would recommend one if you're looking for something under 1k.


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

Another vote for an Uggi. If you keep an eye out on gunbroker, you can find a 20 ga one under 1k. Haven't seen, many, if any, 28 ga's, but I'm sure they are out there.


----------



## Hunting with Drake (Jul 14, 2013)

yooperguy2003 said:


> I'm sure there are others better able to answer that question. I subscribe to the the idea that you get what you pay for. I buy the best tools that I can afford.
> 
> But - I don't have unlimited income. I must still try to get the best bang (pun intended here) for my buck. SxS shotguns that are worth more than my house aren't an option for me.
> 
> ...


Jays sporting goods here in Gaylord has close to a dozen CZ SxS in all gauges bobwhite and ringneck but only SxS 28 gauge they had was in a bobwhite.


----------



## yooperguy (Mar 20, 2009)

Hunting with Drake said:


> Jays sporting goods here in Gaylord has close to a dozen CZ SxS in all gauges bobwhite and ringneck but only SxS 28 gauge they had was in a bobwhite.


I was hoping you were going to say that. Jay's web site has them listed as SOLD OUT and has no price on the 20 gauge bobwhite with the 28 in bbl. Thanks!


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

I use a CZ as a backup. Its a great beater gun to drag in the woods. I have heard some talk of firing pins going bad but not my issue.


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

Ugh. Some sweeties right here:

http://www.doubleshotguns.com/used-shotguns-side-by-side.html

Looks like you missed a couple already...


Ray


----------



## Hunting with Drake (Jul 14, 2013)

Ray Adams said:


> Ugh. Some sweeties right here:
> 
> http://www.doubleshotguns.com/used-shotguns-side-by-side.html
> 
> ...


Dang!!! That first one was right in my wheel house.


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

http://www.kolararms.com/ if i only had some coin lol.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

Polaris ranger 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Pawn shops that sell shotguns

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ckendall (Sep 1, 2000)

I've used a grade III boxlock for three years.About 5 1/2 lbs. 

It's death incarnate on grouse and woodcock. 

A great "all day" carry gun - and don't underestimate the 28! It performs as well as a 20g in grouse covers. I only go up in gauge for pheasant or ducks. 

Got mine from Lion Country Supply - and they were great in terms of customer service and on-time delivery. Give it a month or so for the order if you use them. 

Here is a link to their selection: 

http://www.doubleshotguns.com/ugartecheagrade3boxlock.html

I LOVE this gun. It's not my most expensive, but it is my favorite.


----------

